# java not working in windows 7



## ste2425 (Jan 26, 2009)

hi 
ive recently installed the beta of windows 7 and when i try to use the web it said i need to install the java thing to be able to watch youtube video's etc which i did but when i got onto youtube it says i either need to download it or turn it on. I no ive downloaded and installed it as ive gone through the procces a few times so im guessing i need to turn it on, how do i do that people?

cheers ste


----------



## Jakl (Jan 26, 2009)

http://download.java.net/jdk7/binaries/


----------



## ste2425 (Jan 26, 2009)

thanks but i dont understand what to do with them


----------



## Jakl (Jan 26, 2009)

they are .exe setup files... Download whatever OS type (32 or 64bit) , uninstall what ever Java you have currently, then just install it


----------



## Stephen_S4 (Jan 27, 2009)

Microsoft does have an official Windows 7 Beta Support Forum located here http://tinyurl.com/9fhdl5 . It is supported by product specialists as well as engineers and support teams. You may want to post your question there.


----------

